# Quick Video Of My Mac



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Just a quick video of my mac. When the wife gets home i will have her take a video of his aggressive finger chasing. If the camera is to close he only wants to check it out. With no camera around he attacks everything in sight..lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

WOw that's one active Mac! Looks like a keeper...


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Only way I would ever get rid of this fish is if he died. He is stuck with me for life..lol


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice very active little guy you got there, Love to hear that a pet owner really loves his pets I'm sure you'll take great care of him


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

my mac chases fingers and love to be hand fed at almost 2". so i cant imagin how hell be when he gets bigger







. Awsome mac you got their shane cant wait for the aggresive vid. again


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

beautiful fish for sure, very nice


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice mac still sad i sold all mine


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

el mac es bueno.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Had company all night .. I will get a finger chasing video sometime tomorrow .. lol Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

shaneb said:


> Had company all night .. I will get a finger chasing video sometime tomorrow .. lol Thanks for the compliments guys.


Im not complementing you, im complementing goldy.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I call this my Mac not doing his thing, Normally he attacks everything. This time he only wanted to drag race across the tank.. I think he may be camera shy..lol


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

i love mac's you could sit there all day doing that!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Stunning Mac!


----------

